# gm v howdidido 2014



## quinn (May 28, 2013)

Hope this is enough notice.anybody who's interested put your name down.all ideas for venues dates etc are welcome.


----------



## full_throttle (May 29, 2013)

Stratford on Avon GC, anytime in May/June


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

Brocton Hall (Staffs), great course, excellent hospitality, beautiful setting and clubhouse.

Good deals to be had for the right numbers.


----------



## Birchy (May 29, 2013)

I would go for somewhere proper snazzy like Lindrick golf club. Would play it out of the main part of season so people arent on holidays or in the middle of the club season etc.

A Sunday deal would probably get more interest too as it doesnt involve time off for most.


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I would go for somewhere proper snazzy like Lindrick golf club. Would play it out of the main part of season so people arent on holidays or in the middle of the club season etc.

A Sunday deal would probably get more interest too as it doesnt involve time off for most.
		
Click to expand...

I would try and get it at a Top 100 course, then you will be fighting them of with a pooie stick


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 29, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I would try and get it at a Top 100 course, then you will be fighting them of with a pooie stick

Click to expand...

 Agreed, Woodhall Spa would do a deal with the right numbers.


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I would try and get it at a Top 100 course, then you will be fighting them of with a pooie stick

Click to expand...

I thought about a trip north of the border.i hear there's a little golf tournament at Glen Eagles next year . Would be good to have a game on the saturday then go and see the ryder cup Sunday . just an idea ?


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Agreed, Woodhall Spa would do a deal with the right numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Been their, done it



quinn said:



			I thought about a trip north of the border.i hear there's a little golf tournament at Glen Eagles next year . Would be good to have a game on the saturday then go and see the ryder cup Sunday . just an idea ?
		
Click to expand...

Think it would be too expensive for most and too far.

A single day is all that is needed for this kind of event at the right venue/deal.

As soon as you start asking for idea's all your going to do is go around in circles because what will suit one person won't suit another and the same with a date.

Personally, you select a venue that hasn't been used before or not for a while that can be accessed by most around the 2hr travel mark, which should take a majority into account, choose a date and those that can make it great, those that can't, well, they can't. 

Example: 2hrs from Brocton Hall in Staffs is; Lancaster (NW), Leeds (NE), Lincoln (E), Bristol (SW) plus most of anything north of the M4 and M25, if anyone is prepared to travel further then great but that's a lot of doors within that area.

I'd also look at either March prior to the season starting which can be full-on once under-way but with the risk of possibility of dodgy weather or August/September when comps have slowed down and main holidays have been taken and the "odd holiday day" is left to get rid off.

Simple's :thup:

Just my tuppence worth


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			I thought about a trip north of the border.i hear there's a little golf tournament at Glen Eagles next year . Would be good to have a game on the saturday then go and see the ryder cup Sunday . just an idea ?
		
Click to expand...

And its a good idea, trouble is some of the better courses have a habit of whacking the greens fee's up to make the most of it.

And if you struggle to get people to travel a couple of hours most of the guys from middle englandshire wont travel to The home of golf. Though the scottish guys will travel on the whole


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2013)

anywhere within a couple of hrs of me, at a decent course, as long as the date doesnt clash and I would be interested (but that may well be most peoples response and hard to please everyone). think your best option is to pick 3 venues and 3 dates, put up a quick poll thread then go with whichever is most popular, bearing in mind that you need to be price sensitive to a degree


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 29, 2013)

Southerness I'd be most up for this whatever the location .


----------



## Birchy (May 29, 2013)

As long as its not held somewhere daft on a stupid day i reckon you could easily get a team together off here.


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2013)

TE=Birchy;837291]As long as its not held somewhere daft on a stupid day i reckon you could easily get a team together off here.[/QUOTE]

You'd be suprised.have you read about this years game.


----------



## Birchy (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			TE=Birchy;837291]As long as its not held somewhere daft on a stupid day i reckon you could easily get a team together off here.
		
Click to expand...

You'd be suprised.have you read about this years game.[/QUOTE]

I wasnt that suprised about that. Its being held at a place which is pretty much a trek for the vast majority of the people on this forum who play meets. Its being held on a Friday which means a day off work for 90% of people and is also the worst day of the week to travel (took my mate 10 hrs to get home from Bristol last Friday). Its also in the middle of holiday season and iirc the kids finish school that day for the summer holidays.

I doff my cap to anybody who tries organise meets as its not easy but sometimes youve got to look and wonder why they dont fancy it.


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			You'd be suprised.have you read about this years game.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and I don't think Worcester on a Friday afternoon is very central for most of those that attend meets and most would have to tackle the M5, M42 & M6 if NW or M5, M42 & M1 if N/NE or M5 & M4 if south late on a Friday afternoon dependent on their locations. 

Too late a tee time on a Friday and not great to access unless your local (50 miles) IMO


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			I thought about a trip north of the border.i hear there's a little golf tournament at Glen Eagles next year . Would be good to have a game on the saturday then go and see the ryder cup Sunday . just an idea ?
		
Click to expand...

Dont encroach on ours, we do 2 a year already with them


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 29, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Dont encroach on ours, we do 2 a year already with them 

Click to expand...

How do u get in on these matches val?


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			How do u get in on these matches val?
		
Click to expand...

Watch the thread and stick your name in. Easy as that bud :thup:


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 29, 2013)

Ill keep an eye out mucker cheers


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			How do u get in on these matches val?
		
Click to expand...

Just put your name down. 

Big Sam (Bomber69)  organises them up here.

We had the first one at Blairgowrie last sping and Leven Links at Christmas.. We must be due another eh?


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Just put your name down. 

Big Sam (Bomber69)  organises them up here.

We had the first one at Blairgowrie last sping and Leven Links at Christmas.. We must be due another eh?
		
Click to expand...

I think so, we need a new captain tho


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 29, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Just put your name down. 

Big Sam (Bomber69)  organises them up here.

We had the first one at Blairgowrie last sping and Leven Links at Christmas.. We must be due another eh?
		
Click to expand...

Hope so would love to be involved in this


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You'd be suprised.have you read about this years game.

I wasnt that suprised about that. Its being held at a place which is pretty much a trek for the vast majority of the people on this forum who play meets. Its being held on a Friday which means a day off work for 90% of people and is also the worst day of the week to travel (took my mate 10 hrs to get home from Bristol last Friday). Its also in the middle of holiday season and iirc the kids finish school that day for the summer holidays.

I doff my cap to anybody who tries organise meets as its not easy but sometimes youve got to look and wonder why they dont fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree with this. It was also a case of this is the date, who can make it. If you initially offer up a few dates and/or venues and get some to commit to one of those dates/venues you've got that initial bit of momentum that all these forum meets tend to need, you then see many more join up

Its not the first meet proposed this year that hasnt happened and I dare say wont be the last sadly


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 29, 2013)

I may be interested, subject to further details.


----------



## scratch (May 29, 2013)

I think the key thing here is to pick a top notch venue, people aren't going to travel a long way to play a dog track. And as you are planning this for next year, it's gives people plenty of time to save up for a Â£100+ green fee.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2013)

scratch said:



			I think the key thing here is to pick a top notch venue, people aren't going to travel a long way to play a dog track. And as you are planning this for next year, it's gives people plenty of time to save up for a Â£100+ green fee.
		
Click to expand...

would be very surprised if the correct approach to getting a good turnout for this is to book a Â£100+ green fee


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2013)

fundy said:



			would be very surprised if the correct approach to getting a good turnout for this is to book a Â£100+ green fee
		
Click to expand...

oh i don't know if it were a top notch course folk will travel, I would travel anywere to play a great course, in fact there's only one guy that lives further away than me and he's in Orkney


----------



## scratch (May 29, 2013)

fundy said:



			would be very surprised if the correct approach to getting a good turnout for this is to book a Â£100+ green fee
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough but I certainly wouldn't drive for hours to play somewhere ordinary but I'd happily drive to Birkdale and pay Â£180 or whatever it is.


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 29, 2013)

I've never played a course that's classed good enough for example to host a pro event so therefore if something got organised for ie birkdale I'd travel and pay the green fee required


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

scratch said:



			Fair enough but I certainly wouldn't drive for hours to play somewhere ordinary but I'd happily drive to Birkdale and pay Â£180 or whatever it is.
		
Click to expand...

Like Fundy, its not what's happens however good the venue. I recently attended meets at West Lancs, Formby & Hoylake and I was the furthest English traveller I think.

Like Silloth just, again the furtherest traveller of the meet and that was only Â£15.00 on the day, OK the petrol was on top and I stayed the night before but with car sharing they still wouldn't have come!

Its all about balance, journey time and the course.

I think Brocton Hall is a good shout and I think players of all capabilities would enjoy it.


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Like Fundy, its not what's happens however good the venue. I recently attended meets at West Lancs, Formby & Hoylake and I was the furthest English traveller I think.

Like Silloth just, again the furtherest traveller of the meet and that was only Â£15.00 on the day, OK the petrol was on top and I stayed the night before but with car sharing they still wouldn't have come!

*Its all about balance, journey time and the course.*

I think Brocton Hall is a good shout and I think players of all capabilities would enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention the day of the week so the weekend warriors can play


----------



## scratch (May 29, 2013)

Just looked at the Brocton Hall website, TBH it's not the sort of course that would tempt me to drive up from the south coast. I appreciate what you are saying about meeting up with guys and having a laugh but as a one-off, I'd rather spend a bit of cash and do it somewhere nice.

For that reason, I'm out


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You'd be suprised.have you read about this years game.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt that suprised about that. Its being held at a place which is pretty much a trek for the vast majority of the people on this forum who play meets. Its being held on a Friday which means a day off work for 90% of people and is also the worst day of the week to travel (took my mate 10 hrs to get home from Bristol last Friday). Its also in the middle of holiday season and iirc the kids finish school that day for the summer holidays.



I doff my cap to anybody who tries organise meets as its not easy but sometimes youve got to look and wonder why they dont fancy it.[/QUOTE]


Take your point but it hasn't put off the hdid lads getting a team together.some of their lads are coming a long way.guess it depends who wants to make the effort or not.


----------



## Birchy (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			I wasnt that suprised about that. Its being held at a place which is pretty much a trek for the vast majority of the people on this forum who play meets. Its being held on a Friday which means a day off work for 90% of people and is also the worst day of the week to travel (took my mate 10 hrs to get home from Bristol last Friday). Its also in the middle of holiday season and iirc the kids finish school that day for the summer holidays.



I doff my cap to anybody who tries organise meets as its not easy but sometimes youve got to look and wonder why they dont fancy it.
		
Click to expand...


Take your point but it hasn't put off the hdid lads getting a team together.some of their lads are coming a long way.guess it depends who wants to make the effort or not.[/QUOTE]

Theres always a few will travel whatever plus some of them have played in this last year so already feel part of a team and are into the event etc if you know what i mean.


----------



## Region3 (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			Take your point but it hasn't put off the hdid lads getting a team together.some of their lads are coming a long way.guess it depends who wants to make the effort or not.
		
Click to expand...

I know you're disappointed in not being able to get enough people for this year, but continual little digs aren't going to help raise interest.

I travelled from the East coast in the middle of my family holiday to make the one last year.
Unless it's a special course, my holiday is too limited to take days off to play 'nice' courses, me being a weekend warrior an' all.


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			Take your point but it hasn't put off the hdid lads getting a team together.some of their lads are coming a long way.guess it depends who wants to make the effort or not.
		
Click to expand...

With digs like that maybe some are selective of the company they keep.

Cheap dig and uncalled for.


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2013)

Valentino said:



			With digs like that maybe some are selective of the company they keep.

Cheap dig and uncalled for.
		
Click to expand...

You think im having a dig why?


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			Take your point but it hasn't put off the hdid lads getting a team together.some of their lads are coming a long way.guess it depends who wants to make the effort or not.
		
Click to expand...

Well I think that has put paid to that, you'd be more suited on HDID with digs like that.


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			You think im having a dig why?
		
Click to expand...

Read your post and see why




			guess it depends who wants to make the effort or not.
		
Click to expand...

Any need?


----------



## scratch (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			Take your point but it hasn't put off the hdid lads getting a team together.some of their lads are coming a long way.guess it depends who wants to make the effort or not.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see this as a cheap dig, more like fair comment. I don't know the setup but maybe HDID don't have as many meets as GM so their guys would be a bit more up for it??


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

scratch said:



			I didn't see this as a cheap dig, more like fair comment. I don't know the setup but maybe HDID don't have as many meets as GM so their guys would be a bit more up for it??
		
Click to expand...

Its a cheap dig mate. People know right away whether or not midweek golf is doable or worth a holiday off work, thats nothing to do with making an effort.


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Read your post and see why



Any need?
		
Click to expand...

Think you've took it the wrong way.no dig intended.just saying.


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2013)

scratch said:



			I didn't see this as a cheap dig, more like fair comment. I don't know the setup but maybe HDID don't have as many meets as GM so their guys would be a bit more up for it??
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see it as a dig either, you guys are getting way too sensitive. 

I for one would not make a long trip to an average course, but then saying that i have to travel 20 miles to get to my home track and my old place was 40 miles away.


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			Think you've took it the wrong way.no dig intended.just saying.
		
Click to expand...

Not making the effort is the same as can't be @rsed so that comes across as a dig!  

Quite simply, which has been explained by a few, the logistics of this was never right, if not making an effort means for those that attend these meets sitting on motorways for over 3 hours and getting home late no doubt the day before playing qualifiers at their home courses, then yes, of course there not going to make the effort.

If its a day off work you want to be teeing off early, 10am latest, most people would rather be up early and travel than kick about for hours, tee off late and get home late at night.

It was a non-starter.

Beau Desert could be a good option for 2014 which would attract those looking for a better course, but again, from experience, those people are in the minority and its a tough track.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Beau Desert could be a good option for 2014 which would attract those looking for a better course, but again, from experience, those people are in the minority and its a tough track.
		
Click to expand...

Why are we playing there later this year then lol


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

fundy said:



			Why are we playing there later this year then lol
		
Click to expand...

Been on my bucket list for a while and the Open were playing in was good value :thup:

You just get fit for it, I hear your damaged goods currently


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Not making the effort is the same as can't be @rsed so that comes across as a dig!  

Quite simply, which has been explained by a few, the logistics of this was never right, if not making an effort means for those that attend these meets sitting on motorways for over 3 hours and getting home late no doubt the day before playing qualifiers at their home courses, then yes, of course there not going to make the effort.

If its a day off work you want to be teeing off early, 10am latest, most people would rather be up early and travel than kick about for hours, tee off late and get home late at night.

It was a non-starter.

Beau Desert could be a good option for 2014 which would attract those looking for a better course, but again, from experience, those people are in the minority and its a tough track.
		
Click to expand...

Could you just remind me what day and time we played last year.  didnt seem to be a problem then.i was just suprised that after over 2000 veiws we only got two players. Cant help if people have took my comments the wrong way.and thanks for the advice on booking meets for the future.just off to ring the belfry about a saturday in april next year


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Been on my bucket list for a while and the Open were playing in was good value :thup:

You just get fit for it, I hear your damaged goods currently 

Click to expand...

Was tongue in cheek  and yep, not a happy camper at the moment. Still shouldnt only be another week or two out hopefully


----------



## Birchy (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			Could you just remind me what day and time we played last year.  didnt seem to be a problem then.i was just suprised that after over 2000 veiws we only got two players. Cant help if people have took my comments the wrong way.and thanks for the advice on booking meets for the future.just off to ring the belfry about a saturday in april next year 

Click to expand...

Bemoaning lack of effort from people (dig or not) when organising a meet in your own backyard is never going to have a positive effect is it? :rofl:


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			Could you just remind me what day and time we played last year.  didnt seem to be a problem then.i was just suprised that after over 2000 veiws we only got two players. Cant help if people have took my comments the wrong way.and thanks for the advice on booking meets for the future.just off to ring the belfry about a saturday in april next year 

Click to expand...

Absolutely no comparison to last year! A Monday is easier on the motorway than a Friday afternoon/night and Kenilworth is much more central and easier to access than Worcestershire! 

I think anything west of the M5 was logistically flawed from the start IMO.

I see your a member at the Forest now, why didn't you put that forward?


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Absolutely no comparison to last year! A Monday is easier on the motorway than a Friday afternoon/night and Kenilworth is much more central and easier to access than Worcestershire! 

I think anything west of the M5 was logistically flawed from the start IMO.

I see your a member at the Forest now, why didn't you put that forward?
		
Click to expand...


It wasn't fair to ask people to travel to coventry again.plus I've never played the Worcestshire and its only an hour away.i hope


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			It wasn't fair to ask people to travel to coventry again.plus I've never played the Worcestshire and its only an hour away.i hope 

Click to expand...

Can any mods reading this please delete this thread.thanks


----------



## MadAdey (May 29, 2013)

The location and day really did not help with getting a team together. It is a 3 hour drive from my place and that is without Friday motorway traffic, which would probably push it out towards 4-4 1/2 hours. If you are coming from the Guilford round to Watford area you are looking at 3 1/2 to 4 hours with Friday traffic. Manchester and Leeds around 4 1/2 - 5 hours.

But Birmingham, Bristol and Coventry are under 2 hours with Friday traffic. Do you see the point I am getting at, it is going to be a long old day of travelling for most of the usual attendees for meets. Also the course is not somewhere that is maybe on a lot of peoples lists of courses that they are willing to travel that far to play.

Last year at kenilworth was a good location. Most people had to drive under 2 hours, due to location and it being a Monday. Also not a bad course and was a good price.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 29, 2013)

A shame that its come to this but have seen all this before.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 29, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			The location and day really did not help with getting a team together. It is a 3 hour drive from my place and that is without Friday motorway traffic, which would probably push it out towards 4-4 1/2 hours. If you are coming from the Guilford round to Watford area you are looking at 3 1/2 to 4 hours with Friday traffic.
		
Click to expand...

When speaking of location you just have to look at Machrihanish which is run by Craw now that is remote but every year he gets a full house , for me to get there its 4 hrs drive with 20 mins of that on motorway the rest is single track road now thats remote, i cant go as i'm working .


----------



## MadAdey (May 29, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			When speaking of location you just have to look at Machrihanish which is run by Craw now that is remote but every year he gets a full house , for me to get there its 4 hrs drive with 20 mins of that on motorway the rest is single track road now thats remote, i cant go as i'm working .
		
Click to expand...

But that is somewhere a little bit special to go, isn't it. Also do you not stay for a few days?


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			When speaking of location you just have to look at Machrihanish which is run by Craw now that is remote but every year he gets a full house , for me to get there its 4 hrs drive with 20 mins of that on motorway the rest is single track road now thats remote, i cant go as i'm working .
		
Click to expand...

I drove 4hrs to Silloth because I knew it was supposed to be excellent, and it was, other than the weather. The same potential times couldn't be expected for a parkland course, however good, unless it was like Wentworth, Sunnigdale etc.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 29, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			But that is somewhere a little bit special to go, isn't it. Also do you not stay for a few days?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is special , the last twice i went we drove there and back the same day ,not the best i no.


----------



## Fader (May 29, 2013)

I'm up for this as no new babies next year. Would need to be around the midlands or below for me though other than that don't mind what course it is. What about as its Ryder Cup year the Belfry in homage to McGinley!


----------



## full_throttle (May 29, 2013)

I'd like to recommend another hidden gem, Walsall GC, just 5 minutes off J7 of the M6(North), or 10 minutes from J9 M6 (South), http://www.walsallgolfclub.co.uk

I'm sure a meal deal could be arranged, I played in a Rotary Club charity day and could not have been looked after any better


----------



## G1BB0 (May 29, 2013)

I will travel anywhere within reason, was even tempted by the flat cap lot as its in my neck of the woods. It is normally just a case of wrong time/place.

Quinn I am sure next year will be a belter, maybe we should strike up some sort of bi-annual thing with courses etc in advance and get a decent team together just to shut them hdid lot up


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I will travel anywhere within reason, was even tempted by the flat cap lot as its in my neck of the woods. It is normally just a case of wrong time/place.

Quinn I am sure next year will be a belter, maybe we should strike up some sort of bi-annual thing with courses etc in advance and get a decent team together just to shut them hdid lot up 

Click to expand...

Hope so gibbo.i think it was gm that donated the trophy so it would be good to tryand win it back..i think I upset a few people so probably best if somebody else tries organising  it.my first go at arrange a game was probably my last .to be honest I only asked if we we're playing it again this year.i didn't expect to have to get a team together.


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I'd like to recommend another hidden gem, Walsall GC, just 5 minutes off J7 of the M6(North), or 10 minutes from J9 M6 (South), http://www.walsallgolfclub.co.uk

I'm sure a meal deal could be arranged, I played in a Rotary Club charity day and could not have been looked after any better
		
Click to expand...

Walsall is very nice but I think there are far better tracks in the area like Ladbrook Park, Maxstoke, Kings Norton to name just 3. We are blessed with a lot of good courses in the Midlands area so coming to the Coventry area again I don't think is an issue, personally.


----------



## MadAdey (May 29, 2013)

quinn said:



			Hope so gibbo.i think it was gm that donated the trophy so it would be good to tryand win it back..i think I upset a few people so probably best if somebody else tries organising  it.my first go at arrange a game was probably my last .to be honest I only asked if we we're playing it again this year.i didn't expect to have to get a team together.
		
Click to expand...

Do not take it personal Quinn and I am sure with a better geographical location, higher standard of course and date you would have had more interest. Last year was a success as 2 of the 3 criteria was met in choosing a good date and geographical location. 

One thing I have noticed on here is that people will travel any day, anywhere, for the right golf course at a good price. But when you are asking people to travel long distances on a Friday round some of the busiest roads in England, to a course that is only ranked 8th in Worcestershire, then it is not going to wet many appetites.


----------



## MadAdey (May 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Walsall is very nice but I think there are far better tracks in the area like Ladbrook Park, Maxstoke, Kings Norton to name just 3. We are blessed with a lot of good courses in the Midlands area so coming to the Coventry area again I don't think is an issue, personally.
		
Click to expand...

Luffenham Heath is not a bad option either, top 100 course in England. Just off the A1 and A47 makes it easy access for most to get to.


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Luffenham Heath is not a bad option either, top 100 course in England. Just off the A1 and A47 makes it easy access for most to get to.
		
Click to expand...

Closer for me but adds an hour to anyone Liverpool/Manchester side but, as you say, if its a top track, then they'll come. What you may lose from the North, you gain in the south as it's such an easy corridor from the Capital and home counties.


----------



## MadAdey (May 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Closer for me but adds an hour to anyone Liverpool/Manchester side but, as you say, if its a top track, then they'll come. What you may lose from the North, you gain in the south as it's such an easy corridor from the Capital and home counties.
		
Click to expand...

Can't please them all can you Robin. But you must try and please as many as possible if you want a good turn out. At least a location like that means that people from up the north East of the country can make it easy enough, along with the home counties boys and London boys.


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Can't please them all can you Robin. But you must try and please as many as possible if you want a good turn out. At least a location like that means that people from up the north East of the country can make it easy enough, along with the home counties boys and London boys.
		
Click to expand...

Would be nice to see some North East boys at a meet. M1/A1 corridor with links from the M69, M42, A14 isn't a bad shout. Its a dead 3hr run from Geordie land.

Nothing to do with being closer to you though


----------



## MadAdey (May 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Would be nice to see some North East boys at a meet. M1/A1 corridor with links from the M69, M42, A14 isn't a bad shout. Its a dead 3hr run from Geordie land.

Nothing to do with being closer to you though 

Click to expand...

What you trying to say Robin?


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2013)

Looks a decent option Adey, if it doesnt suit for this then you can organise a mini meet there


----------



## MadAdey (May 29, 2013)

fundy said:



			Looks a decent option Adey, if it doesnt suit for this then you can organise a mini meet there 

Click to expand...

All over it mate, already sent E-mail to the club to get some prices on 18 holes and some food.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2013)

good stuff


----------



## carling (May 29, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Do not take it personal Quinn and I am sure with a better geographical location, higher standard of course and date you would have had more interest. Last year was a success as 2 of the 3 criteria was met in choosing a good date and geographical location. 

One thing I have noticed on here is that people will travel any day, anywhere, for the right golf course at a good price. But when you are asking people to travel long distances on a Friday round some of the busiest roads in England, to a course that is only ranked 8th in Worcestershire, then it is not going to wet many appetites.
		
Click to expand...

Ranked 8th???? its 7th and having play the others imo it could should be 3rd or 4th.
And have noticed your course isnt even in the top ten in your county so dont go on about quality
of courses. the only decent courses you play is when you play away from your track!!!

Sour grapes on here if you ask me. its clear you dont like the white wash you keep getting.

Rant over.


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

carling said:



			Ranked 8th???? its 7th and having play the others imo it could should be 3rd or 4th.
And have noticed your course isnt even in the top ten in your county so dont go on about quality
of courses. the only decent courses you play is when you play away from your track!!!

Sour grapes on here if you ask me. its clear you dont like the white wash you keep getting.

Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

Keep getting? Hmmm, better go do some homework then.


----------



## Birchy (May 29, 2013)

carling said:



			Ranked 8th???? its 7th and having play the others imo it could should be 3rd or 4th.
And have noticed your course isnt even in the top ten in your county so dont go on about quality
of courses. the only decent courses you play is when you play away from your track!!!

Sour grapes on here if you ask me. its clear you dont like the white wash you keep getting.

Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

Deary me :rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (May 30, 2013)

carling said:



			Ranked 8th???? its 7th and having play the others imo it could should be 3rd or 4th.
And have noticed your course isnt even in the top ten in your county so dont go on about quality
of courses. the only decent courses you play is when you play away from your track!!!

Sour grapes on here if you ask me. its clear you dont like the white wash you keep getting.

Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

Several major count events get held at my place every year so it can't be that bad. But to be honest your opinion really is not of that much interest to me, so go back to HDID and tell them all about it.

I just can't figure out why so many people are not rushing to play golf with the lads from HDID :mmm:


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Several major count events get held at my place every year so it can't be that bad. But to be honest your opinion really is not of that much interest to me, so go back to HDID and tell them all about it.

I just can't figure out why so many people are not rushing to play golf with the lads from HDID :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I do wonder if all the rubbish that was spouted on here last time has also put people off this event. It certainly has for me. I've not seen much since that would convince me to do it again. 

I have travelled a long way to many meets, the furthest away being goswick at 6 hours so it's not the travelling putting me off!


----------



## full_throttle (May 30, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I do wonder if all the rubbish that was spouted on here last time has also put people off this event. It certainly has for me. I've not seen much since that would convince me to do it again. 

I have travelled a long way to many meets, the furthest away being goswick at 6 hours so it's not the travelling putting me off!
		
Click to expand...

where is the LIKE button?


----------



## MadAdey (May 30, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I do wonder if all the rubbish that was spouted on here last time has also put people off this event. It certainly has for me. I've not seen much since that would convince me to do it again.
		
Click to expand...

I see a hammer and a nail............................ I think you have hit it square on the head......................


----------



## Twire (May 30, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I do wonder if all the rubbish that was spouted on here last time has also put people off this event. It certainly has for me. I've not seen much since that would convince me to do it again.
		
Click to expand...


That's the reason I have no interest.


----------



## Val (May 30, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I do wonder if all the rubbish that was spouted on here last time has also put people off this event. It certainly has for me. I've not seen much since that would convince me to do it again. 

I have travelled a long way to many meets, the furthest away being goswick at 6 hours so it's not the travelling putting me off!
		
Click to expand...




full_throttle said:



			where is the LIKE button?
		
Click to expand...




MadAdey said:



			I see a hammer and a nail............................ I think you have hit it square on the head......................
		
Click to expand...




Twire said:



			That's the reason I have no interest.
		
Click to expand...

Understand the sentiment guys genuinely but they aren't all bad eggs. Most just utter wind up merchants.


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

Sour grapes on here if you ask me. its clear you dont like the white wash you keep getting.

Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

thats not a wind up, thats just being a dick !


----------



## Val (May 30, 2013)

therod said:



			thats not a wind up, thats just being a dick !
		
Click to expand...

And it's not true either


----------



## Bomber69 (May 30, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Just put your name down. 

Big Sam (Bomber69)  organises them up here.

We had the first one at Blairgowrie last sping and Leven Links at Christmas.. We must be due another eh?
		
Click to expand...

Patrick Old Boy I believe your correct and it's about time for another meet in Scotland, seems our English friends just can't seem to agree on things

Why don't we arrange another match between The GM Chompers & the HDID Hackers, I am sure we have a host of good clubs between us that can host such an event.

Scotscraig
Blairgowrie
West Kilbride
Glenbervie

Just to name a few, Like Val say's I think you lads need new blood for your captain mind as your last matches were nothing short of poor.

If we can agree a venue and someone from here can start the ball rolling I will sort out the Hackers from HDID.

Bring it on as they say:whoo:


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

Valentino said:



			And it's not true either
		
Click to expand...


the fact no one wants to play in his game would indicate otherwise


----------



## Region3 (May 30, 2013)

therod said:



			the fact no one wants to play in his game would indicate otherwise
		
Click to expand...

Just sticking my nose in, but I'm sure Valentino meant it's not true that GM keep getting whitewashed.


----------



## Val (May 30, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Just sticking my nose in, but I'm sure Valentino meant it's not true that GM keep getting whitewashed.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Just the twice from 3


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2013)

The reason for this thread was to arrange a game for next year. If some don't want to play because of last year then they are entitled to their view . However there is no need to turn this into a slanging match again.if your not interested in playing you don't need to comment.all you are doing is putting off people who do want to play.


----------



## Val (May 30, 2013)

quinn said:



			The reason for this thread was to arrange a game for next year. If some don't want to play because of last year then they are entitled to their view . However there is no need to turn this into a slanging match again.if your not interested in playing you don't need to comment.all you are doing is putting off people who do want to play.
		
Click to expand...


Your comment about not wanting to make the effort put enough off already.


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Your comment about not wanting to make the effort put enough off already.
		
Click to expand...


Grow up.your not intetested in playing so you dont have to comment.


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Just sticking my nose in, but I'm sure Valentino meant it's not true that GM keep getting whitewashed.
		
Click to expand...

sorry Val. I'll get my prescription checked :thup:


----------



## Val (May 30, 2013)

quinn said:



			Grow up.your not intetested in playing so you dont have to comment.
		
Click to expand...

I've played in 2 of the 3 organised already :ears: but given your meet was the crux of a 600 mile round trip then it would count me out.


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

quinn said:



			Grow up.your not intetested in playing so you dont have to comment.
		
Click to expand...

I've changed my mind, when & where is it again ?


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2013)

therod said:



			I've changed my mind, when & where is it again ?

Click to expand...

Good question.that was the idea of the thread.it seems to have got slightly off track


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2013)

quinn said:



			Good question.that was the idea of the thread.it seems to have got slightly off track 

Click to expand...

There have been quite a few proposals but none have been acknowledged. Its simply a case of looking into a few venues, find out prices and packages and then offer a small choice and then commit quickly on one and run with it.


----------



## MadAdey (May 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			There have been quite a few proposals but none have been acknowledged. Its simply a case of looking into a few venues, find out prices and packages and then offer a small choice and then commit quickly on one and run with it.
		
Click to expand...

I think it could still go ahead if we can mve on from what happened between people last year on the forum. If people would be interested playing if it was a different venue and date then maybe we can get it to happen. I have dropped an E-mail to Luffenham Heath (open qualifying course) asking what sort of deal they could offer on 18 holes and a bite to eat afterwards. Not trying to steal your thread quinn, it is just an idea to see if we can make this happen. I was one of the people that got fed up with last years posts and said never again, but I am willing to forget what happened.


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I think it could still go ahead if we can mve on from what happened between people last year on the forum. If people would be interested playing if it was a different venue and date then maybe we can get it to happen. I have dropped an E-mail to Luffenham Heath (open qualifying course) asking what sort of deal they could offer on 18 holes and a bite to eat afterwards. Not trying to steal your thread quinn, it is just an idea to see if we can make this happen. I was one of the people that got fed up with last years posts and said never again, but I am willing to forget what happened.
		
Click to expand...

No problem .I'll gladly hand this one over.hope you have better luck than.me.


----------



## scratch (May 30, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I think it could still go ahead if we can mve on from what happened between people last year on the forum. If people would be interested playing if it was a different venue and date then maybe we can get it to happen. I have dropped an E-mail to Luffenham Heath (open qualifying course) asking what sort of deal they could offer on 18 holes and a bite to eat afterwards. Not trying to steal your thread quinn, it is just an idea to see if we can make this happen. I was one of the people that got fed up with last years posts and said never again, but I am willing to forget what happened.
		
Click to expand...

For what it's worth, I think this would be more fun if it was a 36 hole event with pairs in the morning and singles in the afternoon. I know it extends the day but if people were prepared to stay over the night before (or after) then it could work.

And make sure it's a GOOD course....no dog tracks!!    :ears:


----------



## Region3 (May 30, 2013)

scratch said:



			For what it's worth, I think this would be more fun if it was a 36 hole event with pairs in the morning and singles in the afternoon. I know it extends the day but if people were prepared to stay over the night before (or after) then it could work.

And make sure it's a GOOD course....no dog tracks!!    :ears:
		
Click to expand...

We did that against another golf forum 2 or 3 years ago, at Forest Pines. It was over a weekend though, pairs Saturday, singles Sunday. Twas good.


----------



## MadAdey (May 30, 2013)

scratch said:



			For what it's worth, I think this would be more fun if it was a 36 hole event with pairs in the morning and singles in the afternoon. I know it extends the day but if people were prepared to stay over the night before (or after) then it could work.And make sure it's a GOOD course....no dog tracks!!    :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Luffenham is a great course. 36 holes would be good and if people did need to stay over night it is not far from Stamford which is nice. I will see what Luffenham can do and put it up on here. If we did have 4-ball better ball in the morning and tee off around 9:00 we could then head out for singles at around 13:30 eat at 18:00 and be away by 19:00. That would still work and people would not need to stay over if they are within a couple of hours. I will get a price for 36 holes with lunch and dinner along with 18 holes and dinner and see what people think. On their website it quotes Â£55 for 18 or Â£70 for 36 so hopefully get a good society discount, it could be a goer. If there is still no interest after moving the date and venue then so be it.


----------



## fundy (May 30, 2013)

personally prefer 18 only, but if the consensus is for 36 then go for it


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2013)

fundy said:



			personally prefer 18 only, but if the consensus is for 36 then go for it
		
Click to expand...

You old knacker :smirk:


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

Luffenham looks nice:thup:

i may be tempted for 36 :thup:


----------



## 2blue (May 30, 2013)

Disappointing that this year's match didn't come off...  will look to it for next year Boo. In the meanwhile hope you don't mind me slipping in a wee advert for this Sept, overnight Meet @ Hollins Hall, Dinner Bed & B + 2 rounds on a 2013 Trilby Tour Qual course, just Â£85... go here for more
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?55677-Sun-Mon-Meet-1st-2nd-Sept-HOLLINS-HALL-N-Bradford&p=838498#post838498


----------



## Val (May 30, 2013)

36 holes at Woodhall Spa, come on you boys from that neck of the woods, get it sorted.

That would be worth the journey :thup:


----------



## scratch (May 30, 2013)

2blue said:



			Disappointing that this year's match didn't come off...  will look to it for next year Boo. In the meanwhile hope you don't mind me slipping in a wee advert for this Sept, overnight Meet @ Hollins Hall, Dinner Bed & B + *2 rounds on a 2013 Trilby Tour Qual course,* just Â£85... go here for more
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...t-HOLLINS-HALL-N-Bradford&p=838498#post838498

Click to expand...

That has got to be the worst recommendation possible for any course    :rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (May 30, 2013)

Valentino said:



			36 holes at Woodhall Spa, come on you boys from that neck of the woods, get it sorted.That would be worth the journey :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That is the other thought that I have had..........going on the standard day rate it would be Â£35 more than Luffenham for 36 holes, but obviously depends on the society rate they will give.


----------



## Region3 (May 30, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			That is the other thought that I have had..........going on the standard day rate it would be Â£35 more than Luffenham for 36 holes, but obviously depends on the society rate they will give.
		
Click to expand...

If we could get a similar deal to the one(s) we've had before and make it a 2 day job, it's easier on those that have to travel. Plus it could be a weekender.


----------



## 2blue (May 30, 2013)

scratch said:



			That has got to be the worst recommendation possible for any course    :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haven't done it myself, but it seems there are lots signing up for the TT again and again....  can't all be bad & whilst Hollins Hall isn't in the same league as Woodhall Spa, at Â£85 it is a very good deal for a, none-exclusive, competitive Meet & to get to know like minded souls.....  why not try it :whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (May 30, 2013)

Twire said:



			That's the reason I have no interest.
		
Click to expand...

And me.


Think the HDID gents may have the priorities slightly wrong (in my opinion of course, others may be more competitive)
I was thinking about it but reading things like "it's the result thats most important but a good day would be nice" and the hilarious attitude of the chap on this thread count me out.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			That is the other thought that I have had..........going on the standard day rate it would be Â£35 more than Luffenham for 36 holes, but obviously depends on the society rate they will give.
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to a few members about the prospects of playing Luffenham and all of them had nothing but praise for the course. So, would it be wasted on a small field of HDID Vs GM, why not a decent open meet for anyone with a prize pot :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (May 31, 2013)

Fish said:



			Spoke to a few members about the prospects of playing Luffenham and all of them had nothing but praise for the course. So, would it be wasted on a small field of HDID Vs GM, why not a decent open meet for anyone with a prize pot :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I agree Robin it's probably better if you take out the pressure of playing against the lads from HDID and then you can all enjoy the game without the fear of another whitewash

The English lads on HDID are ready and will give you guys a re-match whenever your ready....


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I agree Robin it's probably better if you take out the pressure of playing against the lads from HDID and then you can all enjoy the game without the fear of another whitewashThe English lads on HDID are ready and will give you guys a re-match whenever your ready....
		
Click to expand...

Have you not noticed that we are not really that interested in who wins. For us it is just a day out with some different blokes and a laugh with a bit of competition. I really did enjoy the company of boo and wrighty last year and it would be nice to stick one up them as revenge though......


----------



## Bomber69 (May 31, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Have you not noticed that we are not really that interested in who wins. For us it is just a day out with some different blokes and a laugh with a bit of competition. I really did enjoy the company of boo and wrighty last year and it would be nice to stick one up them as revenge though......
		
Click to expand...

I agree that it's all about having a good day and not every meet should be about GM v HDID but these can be goods days as well and all the pre-match hype that goes along with it. 

It's all banter after all and should only be taken in this manner but some of the guys on here took it to serious and it started clouding their minds. It's only a game:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I agree that it's all about having a good day and not every meet should be about GM v HDID but these can be goods days as well and all the pre-match hype that goes along with it. It's all banter after all and should only be taken in this manner but some of the guys on here took it to serious and it started clouding their minds. It's only a game:
		
Click to expand...

I know what your saying, but some of the banter did go a bit too far. I was one of the people that got fed up with it and it really did put me off wanting to play. But hey, that was in the past. :thup:


----------



## quinn (Jun 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			Spoke to a few members about the prospects of playing Luffenham and all of them had nothing but praise for the course. So, would it be wasted on a small field of HDID Vs GM, why not a decent open meet for anyone with a prize pot :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good idea. But this thread is about a gm v hdid 2014 match.it looks a nice course though.


----------



## quinn (Jun 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I know what your saying, but some of the banter did go a bit too far. I was one of the people that got fed up with it and it really did put me off wanting to play. But hey, that was in the past. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It did get a bit daft to be fair. Most of it was from people who weren't even playing. Think the banter was only meant as that. And they have apologised
So probably best to forget it.thought it was a good day to be honest . better than working


----------



## quinn (Jun 1, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I agree Robin it's probably better if you take out the pressure of playing against the lads from HDID and then you can all enjoy the game without the fear of another whitewash

The English lads on HDID are ready and will give you guys a re-match whenever your ready....
		
Click to expand...

Bomber do you think we could still sort something for this year.it might need somebody else to sort a gm team.maybe somebody who's organised one before. The first attempt didn't go to well.


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 1, 2013)

quinn said:



			Bomber do you think we could still sort something for this year.it might need somebody else to sort a gm team.maybe somebody who's organised one before. The first attempt didn't go to well.
		
Click to expand...

Quinn do not take it personally. I still believe the main reason you did not get a team is due to certain factors. Being on a Friday, the location and course. If you had picked say something like Woodhall Spa, FoA, Luffenham etc etc you would have got a lot more interest. Remember some people do not get a lot of paid holiday in their job and have a family, so to book a day off for golfing is going to take an excellent course to get them interested.


----------



## quinn (Jun 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Quinn do not take it personally. I still believe the main reason you did not get a team is due to certain factors. Being on a Friday, the location and course. If you had picked say something like Woodhall Spa, FoA, Luffenham etc etc you would have got a lot more interest. Remember some people do not get a lot of paid holiday in their job and have a family, so to book a day off for golfing is going to take an excellent course to get them interested.
		
Click to expand...

Im fine with it adey it was a bit rushed as it looked like nothing was going to happen.thought it might be possible to somehow rescue it.if someone who had arranged one before had a go


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2013)

quinn said:



			Bomber do you think we could still sort something for this year.it might need somebody else to sort a gm team.maybe somebody who's organised one before. The first attempt didn't go to well.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't done anything wrong Quinn as you didn't arrange it, you just followed Boo (Carling) who ran with it on HDID, so, in truth, your own mark was never really on it, you just attempted to drum up interest.

Why not do the opposite, chose a track, day and time slot and put something forward as an alternative to Worcestershire?


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			You haven't done anything wrong Quinn as you didn't arrange it, you just followed Boo (Carling) who ran with it on HDID, so, in truth, your own mark was never really on it, you just attempted to drum up interest.

Why not do the opposite, chose a track, day and time slot and put something forward as an alternative to Worcestershire?
		
Click to expand...

Kenilworth. everyone seemed ok last year with it.apart from the result.?


----------

